# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 60L (16gal) planted tank journal



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

After looking for some while at the not so nice looking 60 litre (16gal) quaranteen tank on my desk, I decided to make it look better. I've seen great looking setups at AGA aquascaping contest and I was especially impressed by Jacian Ho's entry to the small aquarium category in 2001. Thus, you may think my setup looks a little like Mr. Ho's tank.









The bottom is covered with mixture of clay and peat...









...then covered with fine sand...









...some extra fertilisers for plant roots added...









...and on the top I have some fine basalt gravel.









A piece of the hold up of the cover glass had to be removed because of...









...the Eheim Aqua Boss 2003 hang-on filter...









...of which only the suction pipe is visible in the tank.









The whole tank view.









Left side of the tank









Right side of the tank

Some details of the tank:
Size: 60(w) x 39(h) x 25(d) cm
Plants: Glossostigma elatinoides, Lilaeopsis mauritiana
Animals: none - yet. There will be a variety of algae eating shrimps and perhaps a school of small rasboras.
Decorative materials: 1-3mm black basalt gravel and dark slate.
Background: black "contact" plastic
Lighting: 2 x 18W fluorescents
Filtration: Eheim Aqua Boss 2003 hang-on filter
Fertilization: PMDD and Tetra CO2-addition.
Additional info: pH=6,8 KH=1 GH=3 T=26 C

All comments, questions and suggestions are wellcome


----------



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

After looking for some while at the not so nice looking 60 litre (16gal) quaranteen tank on my desk, I decided to make it look better. I've seen great looking setups at AGA aquascaping contest and I was especially impressed by Jacian Ho's entry to the small aquarium category in 2001. Thus, you may think my setup looks a little like Mr. Ho's tank.









The bottom is covered with mixture of clay and peat...









...then covered with fine sand...









...some extra fertilisers for plant roots added...









...and on the top I have some fine basalt gravel.









A piece of the hold up of the cover glass had to be removed because of...









...the Eheim Aqua Boss 2003 hang-on filter...









...of which only the suction pipe is visible in the tank.









The whole tank view.









Left side of the tank









Right side of the tank

Some details of the tank:
Size: 60(w) x 39(h) x 25(d) cm
Plants: Glossostigma elatinoides, Lilaeopsis mauritiana
Animals: none - yet. There will be a variety of algae eating shrimps and perhaps a school of small rasboras.
Decorative materials: 1-3mm black basalt gravel and dark slate.
Background: black "contact" plastic
Lighting: 2 x 18W fluorescents
Filtration: Eheim Aqua Boss 2003 hang-on filter
Fertilization: PMDD and Tetra CO2-addition.
Additional info: pH=6,8 KH=1 GH=3 T=26 C

All comments, questions and suggestions are wellcome


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

keep us updated please. i am interested.


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

looks good!! ...just wait till the glosso fills in


----------

